# Problems with ipv6 gateway/routs configuration

## norg

Hi,

i'm trying to get ipv6 working with my gentoo xen vps. This is my /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0="62.113.200.84/24
> 
> 2a00:f48:1026:0:f1f7:0:3123:f687/128
> ...

 

But a ping6 says:

 *Quote:*   

> ping6 2001:41d0:2:eb0a::1
> 
> connect: Network is unreachable

 

ping6 2a00:f48:1026::1 is working.

ip -6 route says:

 *Quote:*   

> 2a00:f48:1026::1 dev eth0  metric 2 
> 
> 2a00:f48:1026:0:f1f7:0:13d6:fef4 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256 
> 
> 2a00:f48:1026:0:f1f7:0:1f48:9eb6 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256 
> ...

 

When i add

 *Quote:*   

> ip -6 route add default via 2a00:0f48:1026::1; ip -6 route add 2a00:0f48:1026::1 dev eth0
> 
> 

 

it's working. So how can i get this without the command working in my net config?

I need to do this static, as the provider is not using RA or DHCPv6

thanks

----------

## Maleita

macunaima ~ # ifconfig 

eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.100  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::ea40:f2ff:fee2:62f2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e8:40:f2:e2:62:f2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2089  bytes 1511224 (1.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 1  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1958  bytes 323407 (315.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xfe200000-fe220000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Loopback Local)

        RX packets 106  bytes 8980 (8.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 106  bytes 8980 (8.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

macunaima ~ #

```
macunaima ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eno1="dhcp"

macunaima 
```

----------

## norg

That won't help since the Hoster doesn't use Router Advertisement or DHCPv6.

----------

## norg

For now i use this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> postup() {
> 
>         ip -6 route add 2a00:0f48:1026::1 dev eth0
> ...

 

But is there no better way?

----------

## norg

*push*

----------

## py-ro

Why /128, smallest should be /64.

Your System simply does not know Howto reach your Gateway, thats why your manual host route direct on the interface works.

----------

## norg

I received only the 16 IPv6 addresses.

I just thought setting the route stuff could be "easier" but it looks like the postup() seems to be the correct way for now.

----------

## py-ro

Why did you only Receive this few Addresses...

```

routes_eth0="default via 62.113.200.1 

2a00:0f48:1026::1 dev eth0

default via 2a00:f48:1026::1"

```

should do

----------

## norg

Just a small cheap VPS  :Smile: 

hmm i  thought i tried this, but i will try it again, thanks so far.

----------

## py-ro

At my ISP i got a /48 for free, there are so many Adresses, why should anybody care?

----------

## norg

I have other VPS where i'm getting just 4 IPv6 and others where i get /64 and bigger  :Smile: 

----------

## Ant P.

Your addresses are all set to /128, therefore they can only see a subnet consisting of themselves and nothing else.

----------

## syn0ptik

/128 -  subnet for one IP-address

----------

